# Chauvet 1800 Flex Fog Consumption



## mnmathes (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum here. I just purchased a Chauvet 1800 Flex and I was planning on using it this year to do a graveyard theme for my front yard. My question is how much Froggys Ice fog do you think I should purchase to last the night (about 4 hours or so)? Your input is more than appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is some discussion about fog fluid consumption in this thread. I didn't doublecheck to see if your specific model is mentioned, but it should give you an idea of what to expect.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8961

And another one here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28427


----------

